# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Becoming an owner builder

## OneZero

Wanting to do a cost comparison between me being an owner builder and contracting trades people to do the work for me for an extension v getting a builder in to do it all for me. 
What are the insurances and other bits of paperwork I need to be an owner builder. I have read the departments owner builder blurb but it doesn't outline EXACTLY what insurance I need if I am getting qualified and insured trades people to do the structural work for me. I.e roof, walls, electrical (dad is a sparkie) concrete.

----------


## woodchip

I just got an OB permit yesterday (NSW), & from what believe the insurance is optional!....but you would have to be insane not to take out Public liability($1000 - $1300) & the basic workers comp' ($200-ish) insurances. 
cheers

----------

